# A New Zim



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Arrived today; needs a good scrub - the numerals are gold but dirty and with a strange radial banding, like the batons...

I've not seen another so grabbed it from another Ukrainian seller.

Came without a strap, and I wondered what would look right because of the shape, but an inexpensive charcoal leather from the bittsa box looks very well on it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Different Chris, never been very sure about chrome and gold together, but certainly one for a collection!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That is a really nice combo.

regards,

Alexus


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This has made me look for summat similar - so baying for a piece just now that's gold and chrome to see if I like it in the "metal" for real or not









Will let you know if/when successful and incoming


----------

